# Mid Atlantic/NE Competitors



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I am getting ready to plan out the 2013 MECA/IASCA schedule in my area and wanted to see how many shows you all plan to attend this coming year. Last year I hosted 6 and had great turnout at all but 1, and it was weather related, this year I am going to scale it back to 3-4 shows since I am planning on competing again and wanted to see what everyone wants in the shows this year.

The MECA shows will be 2X shows with the strong possibility of a 3X like last years End of Summer Showdown. For IASCA they will all probably be 1X shows with the EOSS being an IASCA 2X show and ALL of the shows will be combined MECA/IASCA shows.

This is the time to make some suggestions, let me know what you did/didnt like about last year, and what you may want to see from me in my part of the country. Speak now or forever hold your peace, I am open and willing to listen.

Thanks
H


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I plan on at least 2-3 shows, depending on location. I would love something further East. I dream of one day going to a show in Massachusetts that I can drive home from afterwords and not have to stay in a hotel.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn, don't chime in all at once.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm traveling this week so my time on here is spotty. If you want to host an IASCA show we can help you out in coordinating it.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chefhow said:


> I'm traveling this week so my time on here is spotty. If you want to host an IASCA show we can help you out in coordinating it.


I'd like to do that in the future but I think I need to compete for a few years before I host my own shows.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

I just told mic I'd like to try to qualify for finals next year. Emphasis on try. 
Throwing stuff is fun, prizes or not. Wing bowl?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Chef would you like to do another Summer Show Down style show? 
I would love to do that again.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

That was a **** TON OF WORK and MONEY and I lost my ass.
With my schedule at work right now I am having a hard time keeping up. I am traveling more than I have in a long time and may be taking on a new role within the company I work for. 

Right now I havent put a whole lot of thought into it, I will focus on next year once I get thru the holidays and have a better idea of what I have in store for myself next year.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I will definitely be in for another End of Summer Showdown.. possibly 1 other show. I really liked the Pottsville, PA venue. Would of been better with use of actual restrooms.. but other than that the show was awesome.


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

I wouldn't mind more shows that are within 2-3 hours from my home. I have done the 6+ hour trips, back when SLAP was popular, but with gas prices and hotel costs always increasing it would be nice to have some close shows in the NE. That is why I like the Pottsville show, not too far, reasonable entry fees, and I can drive to the show and back in one day.

Also, is there still a format (MECA or IASCA) that judges sound and install together or are they completely individual now?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> I wouldn't mind more shows that are within 2-3 hours from my home. I have done the 6+ hour trips, back when SLAP was popular, but with gas prices and hotel costs always increasing it would be nice to have some close shows in the NE. That is why I like the Pottsville show, not too far, reasonable entry fees, and I can drive to the show and back in one day.
> 
> Also, is there still a format (MECA or IASCA) that judges sound and install together or are they completely individual now?


Both are al la Carte with the small exception if the event offers IASCA Triple Crown then it is SQ, Full Install, RTA And SPL
If the event does not offer Triple Crown, then its al la carte


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

With the IASCA Triple Crown, that doesn't get you into all of those above mentioned formats for one entry fee, do they? Back in the day, one would be able to attend a show for a single entrance fee of $30-$45 (depending on Org.) and would be judged for SQ, Install, RTA, and SPL. The scores from each section would factor in on the competitors total sound quality score. From what I have been seeing, for someone to compete in all of those formats they would have to shell out around $120 in entry fees. I understand the reasoning behind making it a la carte: increased revenue for Orgs. and the ability for competitors to choose a format they feel they can be competitive in. However, I think it would be nice to have an option to be judged on all aspects without it costing an arm and a leg. Maybe this would be something that could be done for finals, with qualification being done at the bigger shows. It could be called the Ultimate Builder Challenge or something like that, because some people can do a really kick-ass install and have the vehicle sound like ass, likewise, others can make a vehicle sound amazing, but take short-cuts with the install. However, an installer or enthusiast that can do both extremely well could be recognized for doing so. I know I would be up for a format like this, but not if I have to spend over $100 to do so + the costs of travel and overnight accommodations.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Blown Mustang GT said:


> With the IASCA Triple Crown, that doesn't get you into all of those above mentioned formats for one entry fee, do they? Back in the day, one would be able to attend a show for a single entrance fee of $30-$45 (depending on Org.) and would be judged for SQ, Install, RTA, and SPL. The scores from each section would factor in on the competitors total sound quality score. From what I have been seeing, for someone to compete in all of those formats they would have to shell out around $120 in entry fees. I understand the reasoning behind making it a la carte: increased revenue for Orgs. and the ability for competitors to choose a format they feel they can be competitive in. However, I think it would be nice to have an option to be judged on all aspects without it costing an arm and a leg. Maybe this would be something that could be done for finals, with qualification being done at the bigger shows. It could be called the Ultimate Builder Challenge or something like that, because some people can do a really kick-ass install and have the vehicle sound like ass, likewise, others can make a vehicle sound amazing, but take short-cuts with the install. However, an installer or enthusiast that can do both extremely well could be recognized for doing so. I know I would be up for a format like this, but not if I have to spend over $100 to do so + the costs of travel and overnight accommodations.



Event Directors have the option of offering an event as SQC, IQC separate or as a Triple Crown event only.
If it is designated as Triple Crown Only then It would be old school style that you and I "grew up with" back in the day for one fee. Its up to the Event director to Determine the Fee.

the Al La carte thing really has much less to do with making money than it does with where the market direction went. MECA kind of started the whole movement, EMMA started it as well and everyone else eventually followed suit.
and I say that it has less to do with making money bc the Install part of it is a very viscous cycle.
Noone wants to pay an additional fee to be judged on Install--therefore, noone does install-which then discourages anyone from doing Install bc they dont want to be seen as just buying additional trophies.
wash and repeat.


Our area may be BETA testing some IASCA classifications ideas which reincorporate Install judging with SQ judging. But a definite decision will not be made until after the 1st of the year.

But I agree, Install does need to be reintroduced at various levels in all classes. 

Install Judging needs to stop being a bad word that people think is something scary and costly. a Good Install is one that follows the rulebook and is built solidly and is safe and secure. 

WAAAAAYYY too many people who dont read the rulebook and only know of old school creativity judging through hearsay further the damage and perception that Install Judging with SQ is a bad thing


----------



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

> Install Judging needs to stop being a bad word that people think is something scary and costly. a Good Install is one that follows the rulebook and is built solidly and is safe and secure.
> 
> WAAAAAYYY too many people who dont read the rulebook and only know of old school creativity judging through hearsay further the damage and perception that Install Judging with SQ is a bad thing.


I couldn't agree with this more!

That is refreshing to hear that IASCA is working to bring back some of the classic styles of judging.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Tom, MECA also offers what it calls the BOBOS or Best of Best of Show. Its SQ, Install, SPL and RTA and the costs vary from show to show but its generally in the $100 range for a 2X points event. I know its not cheap but from an event host standpoint when you have to give out 5 trophies to one competitor and then several more to any others who enter that is a lot of $$$ in the anticipation of having people come out for the BOBOS award. I know its not cheap and its not what people want to hear but that is the reason. What I have always done when anyone wants to enter SQ/SPL and Install is give a $5 discount off each entry so instead of having it cost $50 its $40 for both.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I would like to do 5-6 shows this year, specifically from 1 May to 1 Jul. I will be in CT from 1 May to 25 May for school and can travel every weekend because I am already away from home, I would love to see some New England shows around that time. I am off from 25 May till I check into my new command in July so I am open to shows the whole month of June. Southern PA and the DC area would be nice to see, maybe even some stuff in my area would be cool. I would love to get enough points to get to finals but that may be a pipedream. Based on the new rules it looks like its Modified for me so i am sure that will me some good competition.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

jumping in the back seat to see how this pans out....

If anyone wants to help me set up a IASCA show at a certain place or time of the year I'm up for trying... if we can get 13 cars in the middle of the winter I better be able to do it in the summer


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Just bored...bumping this....looking for shows within 300 miles of area code 01543.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd also be up for shows this season. Last year I attended my first and I hope to revamp the entire system for this year to finally have a system I can be happy with.

I'm still basically a rookie with the whole competition scene. I have a few questions about the format and how it plays out-
How does a "season" work in MECA? Is it calendar year? And I see by looking at the past results page on the MECA site that you can earn points for different aspects of judging. For example, if I place in my class I earn x number of points and if I place in install or some other aspect I earn x points. 
Are you then "invited" to finals based on your total number of points accrued relative to your competitors in the same class?


I really liked the Pottsville venue location as well. As others have said, it's nice to be able to drive out and back without the ned for a hotel. If we could get a lineup of events within a 4-5 hour driving window, I'd be in for several shows for sure.


-Steve


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

captainobvious said:


> I'd also be up for shows this season. Last year I attended my first and I hope to revamp the entire system for this year to finally have a system I can be happy with.
> 
> I'm still basically a rookie with the whole competition scene. I have a few questions about the format and how it plays out-
> How does a "season" work in MECA? Is it calendar year? And I see by looking at the past results page on the MECA site that you can earn points for different aspects of judging. For example, if I place in my class I earn x number of points and if I place in install or some other aspect I earn x points.
> ...


The season goes from right after finals to right before it... Oct- oct. roughly. 

From what I've gathered on meca side of things if you judge you take the lowest position in your classes points... Your class has 3 people in it- you judged you would get 4th place points... 

That's my understanding of it.

Iasca if you make a good faith effort to host/judge events and attend as many as you can within reason odds are you are set. Or last years national champions get an auto invite.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

captainobvious said:


> I'd also be up for shows this season. Last year I attended my first and I hope to revamp the entire system for this year to finally have a system I can be happy with.
> 
> I'm still basically a rookie with the whole competition scene. I have a few questions about the format and how it plays out-
> How does a "season" work in MECA? Is it calendar year? And I see by looking at the past results page on the MECA site that you can earn points for different aspects of judging. For example, if I place in my class I earn x number of points and if I place in install or some other aspect I earn x points.
> ...


MECA is simple. You want an invite to finals you accrue 40pts in your class.
Its a 5 point system. 1st is worth 5, 4th is worth 4, 3rd is worth 3 etc...
2x show points are doubled, 3x tripled etc...
no points below 5th place at some shows.

everything is separate. SQ , Install, RTA all separate. so you need 40 points in each to compete in finals in each.
you donot combine the points


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks Mic.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Unfortunately I wont be able to host shows this year. 
I know Dave at 12 Volt Daves is looking at doing a couple of MECA shows and I know that Steve and Brian(Yeti) at Syracuse Customs are going to be hosting several IASCA shows over the course of the summer. I am not sure if Mic is going to be doing any shows in our area, we havent discussed it as of yet.
There is a chance the EOSS may happen again, but that will depend upon some sponsorship I have been working on. I am close, but close doesnt count until I have the check in hand and commitment from the people with the money.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

EOSS would be BOSS.....Really hope it pans out Howard/


----------

